# Christian Love Day Changes



## Null (Feb 24, 2015)

The forum's staffing has undergone changes.


@champthom has retired (his thread here).
@THE WRITER (nee DeagleDad420) is no longer an admin for the time being, until we figure out what his relationship is going to be.
@Glaive is now an administrator.
Our moderators (@Melchett, @He Sets Me On Fire, @Hellblazer, @Saney) can now moderate _all forums_.
I've set @Niachu and @The Hunter to "retired"  due to general inactivity. If they want to return to staff, they can.
Global moderators (@introman, @CompyRex, @Surtur, @Dunsparce) are now called Managers. They remain unchanged, but are distinct from moderators in that they can ban and manages users directly.


----------



## Rogowski (Feb 24, 2015)

So was DeagleDad Jan himself or a co-conspirator? I couldn't keep up with the chat yesterday.


----------



## Le Bateleur (Feb 24, 2015)

#ModCatParty


----------



## Null (Feb 24, 2015)

Rogowski said:


> So was DeagleDad Jan himself or a co-conspirator? I couldn't keep up with the chat yesterday.


You may know DeagleDad better as Jace.

We'll find out today.


----------



## CatParty (Feb 24, 2015)

Null said:


> You may know DeagleDad better as Jace.
> 
> We'll find out today.




did the stream date change?


----------



## Null (Feb 24, 2015)

CatParty said:


> did the stream date change?


fuck sorry I'm 14 hours ahead


----------



## Pinhead (Feb 24, 2015)

Null said:


> fuck sorry I'm 14 hours ahead


Fuckin' Australian.


----------



## TL 611 (Feb 24, 2015)

Happy Christian Love Day guiz! 

Jace even manages to overshadow Chris's national holiday birthday  dang troll.


----------



## HG 400 (Feb 24, 2015)

Null said:


> Global moderators (@introman, @CompyRex, @Surtur, @Dunsparce) are now called Managers. They remain unchanged, but are distinct from moderators in that they can ban and manages users directly.



"Ass Managers" or fuck you


----------



## Kablamo (Feb 24, 2015)

I, for one, welcome our new overlords


----------



## Loke (Feb 24, 2015)

Very appropriate. It's sadly all I hear when I visit the farms these days (besides Skyfall).


----------



## Dr. Meme (Feb 24, 2015)

So when will I be made mod of the golden knight subforum


----------



## The I Scream Man (Feb 24, 2015)

Welcome changes, except for Champ of course.


----------



## Butta Face Lopez (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## EI 903 (Feb 24, 2015)

Can I be admin now?



Spoiler: credentials


----------



## Sigyn (Feb 24, 2015)

Hellblazer said:


> Can I be admin now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hellblazer for overlord 2015


----------



## EI 903 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sigyn said:


> Hellblazer for overlord 2015


----------



## Zim (Feb 24, 2015)

Hellblazer said:


> View attachment 17533


I'd buy that for a dollar!


----------



## Watcher (Feb 24, 2015)

Since Nia and Hunter are "retired" i'm assuming we're no longer going to have staff for the specific offtopic boards any longer?


----------



## Null (Feb 24, 2015)

Cuddlebug said:


> Since Nia and Hunter are "retired" i'm assuming we're no longer going to have staff for the specific offtopic boards any longer?


No, as stated, all purples have global jurisdiction now.

I'm going to keep Alan and Meowthkip as supervisors because boards really do need keen authoritative people heavily invested into moderating them. That's why Deagle Nation's worked so well. DD knew exactly how he wanted the board to be and it worked great.


----------



## champthom (Feb 24, 2015)

The tag for Supervisors should be more colorful. Maybe a blue one? Gray is a pretty depressing color. People are depressed with all the changes, a gray tag will be even worse. And it's not subdued like the retired staff tag.


----------



## Saney (Feb 25, 2015)

Hellblazer said:


> View attachment 17533



CatParty's your VP? What about me?


----------



## champthom (Feb 25, 2015)

Saney said:


> CatParty's your VP? What about me?



You're Australian, you can't be a VP. Maybe you can be a PM though. Or an MP, at least.


----------



## Yog-Spergoth (Feb 25, 2015)

Can I be God Emperor of Humanity? Please?


----------



## Saney (Feb 25, 2015)

champthom said:


> You're Australian, you can't be a VP. Maybe you can be a PM though. Or an MP, at least.



Yah, but no one likes PM's. John Howard, KRudd, Julia Gillard, Speedo Man, they've all sucked.


----------



## champthom (Feb 25, 2015)

Saney said:


> Yah, but no one likes PM's. John Howard, KRudd, Julia Gillard, Speedo Man, they've all sucked.



I love how in Australia, any asshole can walk right up to the PM on the street and berate them:

[youtube]JDLAUmqp8f4[/youtube]


----------



## EI 903 (Feb 25, 2015)

Saney said:


> CatParty's your VP? What about me?



It's going to be a tough election, and I need to pander to the furry vote a little. He's basically my Sarah Palin.


----------



## Watcher (Feb 25, 2015)

Hellblazer said:


> He's basically my Sarah Palin.


Are you implying Catparty will sink your ship faster than the Titanic?


----------



## Saney (Feb 25, 2015)

champthom said:


> I love how in Australia, any asshole can walk right up to the PM on the street and berate them:
> 
> [youtube]JDLAUmqp8f4[/youtube]



Well, it's Australia, out security is very lax. All you need to do to get int a high security zone filled with Foreign dignitaries is flash a fake badge at someone.







Hellblazer said:


> It's going to be a tough election, and I need to pander to the furry vote a little. He's basically my Sarah Palin.



Oh yeah? Well, I'll run with @flossman, we can get all the anti-Marjan voters.


----------



## ON 190 (Feb 25, 2015)

Saney said:


> Well, it's Australia, out security is very lax. All you need to do to get int a high security zone filled with Foreign dignitaries is flash a fake badge at someone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If we're getting all the anti-Marjan voters, we have this in the bag.


----------



## Holdek (Feb 25, 2015)

champthom said:


> I love how in Australia, any asshole can walk right up to the PM on the street and berate them:
> 
> [youtube]JDLAUmqp8f4[/youtube]



For some reason a loud rant about Jewish bankers sounds funnier in an Australian accent.


----------



## He Sets Me On Fire (Feb 25, 2015)

Null said:


> Our moderators (@Melchett, @He Sets Me On Fire, @Hellblazer, @Saney) can now moderate _all forums_.



Thanks, Null! Sweet!  This is gonna take my abuse of power to whole new levels!


----------



## HG 400 (Feb 25, 2015)

Holdek said:


> For some reason a loud rant about Jewish bankers sounds funnier in an Australian accent.



Do we even have Jews, let alone Jewish bankers?


----------

